# a small green insect is on my plant



## crayc (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a 5 day old plant that is blooming. It is inside a cup for now then i will transplant it a bigger pot. So i leave it outside in the daytime. I see this smaller then ant size whitish green insect and some ants walking around the soil. Could that insect be them aphids? I never saw one of those before. I am growing organically, so how do i kill it and the ants.

Also the bottom side of the leaf is brownish, is that normal? thanks


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 8, 2011)

pics?


----------



## crayc (Feb 8, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> pics?


they are too tiny to grab on camera. very light green color hard to see unless it moves around


----------



## HeavenlyScent (Feb 8, 2011)

Light green sounds like Aphids.

eace:


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 8, 2011)

crayc said:
			
		

> and some ants walking around the soil.


 
That is what would bother me.  I used to have trouble with mites and other little pests.  I tried at least a dozen different sprays until I tried Neem Oil.  If your bugs are mites then Neem Oil would get rid of them for sure.  You can find it at most garden centers.  My plants go outside for natural sunlight a lot so it is not rare to bring in bugs.  Now every 3-4 weeks (except within last 4 weeks of flowering) I give my girls a Neem Oil spray and this prevents any mites or problem insects from taking hold...at least it works for me 

-SensiStarFan-


----------



## crayc (Feb 8, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> That is what would bother me.  I used to have trouble with mites and other little pests.  I tried at least a dozen different sprays until I tried Neem Oil.  If your bugs are mites then Neem Oil would get rid of them for sure.  You can find it at most garden centers.  My plants go outside for natural sunlight a lot so it is not rare to bring in bugs.  Now every 3-4 weeks (except within last 4 weeks of flowering) I give my girls a Neem Oil spray and this prevents any mites or problem insects from taking hold...at least it works for me
> 
> -SensiStarFan-



Yeah i have to travel 80 miles to this hydro shop to get t, i will pick it up this week. I am in puerto rico.

I read cinnamon repels ants, they don't like it. wonder if that works for aphids as well


----------



## crayc (Feb 8, 2011)

i looked at pics online of aphids and they have like a fat body, where as this one im looking at is very skinny


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 8, 2011)

there are different species of spider mite, but of the two types I have had to deal with they both leave an obvious indication that you have mites.  If you start seeing little tiny white or yellow spots on your leaves that began expanding then you definitely have mites.  Mites tend to congreagte on the underside of leaves so look on the underside of the leaves.  If you see a bunch of tiny black or white spots then those are more than likely mites.


----------



## crayc (Feb 8, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> there are different species of spider mite, but of the two types I have had to deal with they both leave an obvious indication that you have mites.  If you start seeing little tiny white or yellow spots on your leaves that began expanding then you definitely have mites.  Mites tend to congreagte on the underside of leaves so look on the underside of the leaves.  If you see a bunch of tiny black or white spots then those are more than likely mites.



thanks for the info, my plant is still a baby. 4 leaves, one of the leaves has like a brown spot underneath. is that it


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 8, 2011)

crayc said:
			
		

> thanks for the info, my plant is still a baby. 4 leaves, one of the leaves has like a brown spot underneath. is that it


 
the brown,yellow, or white spot will literally start of the size of a pin prick.  If the spot is larger than that then no, it is not what you are looking for.  

I know you already know this, but if you can get me a pic I can tell you what it is right away.


----------



## crayc (Feb 8, 2011)

alright this is the best i can do, it is the droopy leaf on the right, see it has a little shade of brown 

View attachment IMG_0081 (Medium).JPG


View attachment mjbrown.JPG


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 8, 2011)

ok, from checking out the pics you are talking about seedlings, and that is surely not mite damage.

The very first leaves that a seedling produces are called the "water leaves".  These are going to turn yellow and fall of no matter what.  You are fine as far as mites are concerned.  What you want to look for is an extension of the shoot that comes out of the top of the "water leaves".  As long as you see the plant extending in height above the "water leaves", and the leaves above that growing, you are in great shape.


----------



## crayc (Feb 8, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> ok, from checking out the pics you are talking about seedlings, and that is surely not mite damage.
> 
> The very first leaves that a seedling produces are called the "water leaves".  These are going to turn yellow and fall of no matter what.  You are fine as far as mites are concerned.  What you want to look for is an extension of the shoot that comes out of the top of the "water leaves".  As long as you see the plant extending in height above the "water leaves", and the leaves above that growing, you are in great shape.



thanks yeah i said they were on day 4, i was about to call it seedling, just was not sure if that was the sure name. I am scared to transplant them into a bigger container, i saw these containers at walmart says autowatering pot, has a tray at bottom says just leave it there for 2 weeks and it will water the plants, no need to worry about overwatering or underwatering. Ever seen that? How long until i need to trainsplant them. it is a very small cup. what would a 6 inch container hold? thanks for your help


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 8, 2011)

I assume you are talking about the cotyledon which is the rudimentary leaf of the embryo. If the cotyledon is browning off within the first few days of sprouting then I would assume your PH is out of wack...Do you check PH?

Over watering and under-watering IS a big issue with seedlings...so ignore that information. 

It is important that you research different pests and look at the picture for each pest to properly identify which insect is giving you trouble...as you have no pics for us to base a judgement on.


----------



## crayc (Feb 8, 2011)

trillions of atoms said:
			
		

> I assume you are talking about the cotyledon which is the rudimentary leaf of the embryo. If the cotyledon is browning off within the first few days of sprouting then I would assume your PH is out of wack...Do you check PH?
> 
> Over watering and under-watering IS a big issue with seedlings...so ignore that information.
> 
> It is important that you research different pests and look at the picture for each pest to properly identify which insect is giving you trouble...as you have no pics for us to base a judgement on.



I am going to get ph test this week too, every thing is so far away. hard to take a picture, seems like they go away when i bring the cup inside, don't know if they are hiding in in the soil


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 8, 2011)

You need a quality digital PH meter...not a PH test strip or "kit".  I would be more worried on growing the plant properly than a small aphid or similar pest as it is more important to be able to nurture the plant properly and it live than it dying off from low or high PH or over or underwatering.

Please research the grow guides and the stickies here along with the Overgrow FAQs....


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 9, 2011)

TOA is right, it looks like it might be a ph issue and I am willing to wager it is because of the soil you are using.  What are you using for soil?

As far as transplanting goes you are fine to transplant them as long as you are just gentle with them.  Looking at the pics it looks like you have the plant in a clear plastic cup?  It's not going to really cause a problem when the plant is that small but you really don't want to use anything clear because light can penetrate through and you don't want the roots exposed to light.


----------



## crayc (Feb 9, 2011)

SensiStarFan said:
			
		

> TOA is right, it looks like it might be a ph issue and I am willing to wager it is because of the soil you are using.  What are you using for soil?
> 
> As far as transplanting goes you are fine to transplant them as long as you are just gentle with them.  Looking at the pics it looks like you have the plant in a clear plastic cup?  It's not going to really cause a problem when the plant is that small but you really don't want to use anything clear because light can penetrate through and you don't want the roots exposed to light.



Thanks for the info it was the only cup i had and the soil i am using is some potting soil from walmart. I am going to buy oceanforest this week transplant it inside that, i guess i wrap something around the plastic cup for now. Can i transplant it anytime i like, or should i wait till it grows more.

this store has this 4 way analyzer

Measures four different levels for fertilizer, light, moisture and pH.   ? Instantly tells you the fertility of your soil. ? Instantly tells you how acid or alkaline your soil is by measuring the pH level. ? Instantly tells you when to water your plants by measuring the moisture level. ? Measures the light intensity in foot candles. for 33 bucks

should i get that? thanks for your help

by the way that green insect flies.


----------



## mr. b (Feb 9, 2011)

no offense but those 4 way meters are junk, you can pick up a milwaukee ph600 for like $22.00 for ph and a hanna ppm pen for like $18.00 just research them online i can't remember where i bought my last ones i due remember it was free shipping over $25.00 usps if i find the link i will post it for you.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 9, 2011)

you can transplant anytime.  The sooner you get it out of that walmart soil the better.


----------

